# Forum General General Discussion  Мальчиш - кибальчиш - Кто это?

## ezhikvtumane

Privet everyone! 
I was wondering if anyone could give a concise explanation about who Мальчиш-кибальчиш is.  I know that he is from a series of Soviet fairy tales, but have not yet had a chance to read them. 
Could you please tell me what is probably meant when someone calls you мальчиш-кибальчиш as a nickname?    ::   
Thank you for your help!
Спасибо большое!

----------


## charlestonian

Check this out, in English: http://www.audiobooksforfree.com/downlo ... um=1000662

----------


## gRomoZeka

It's a single tale for young kids, written in 1932 by Soviet writer Arkady Gaidar who took an active part in Russian Civil war (he became commander of a regiment at the age of 16!). 
The tale romantisize a revolution and struggle against capitalists (aka "буржуины" (bourgeoisie)). The full title is "Сказка про военную тайну, Мальчиша-Кибальчиша и его  твердое слово" (A tale about Military Secret, Malchish-Kibalchish and his Word). 
It tells about young kid who fought the enemy army and knew an important Military Secret (yes, from capital letters  :: ), bad guys (non-Soviets) wanted to know it and captured him. But M-K was brave and true to his word, he died, but didn't tell the Secret.  
Um, that's all (I ommited a few details about the family, a bad kid, who betrayed him and great glory, which awated the boy after his death  ::  ). 
So basically Мальчиш-Кибальчиш cam mean anything; that he's brave, romantic, reckless, younf, stubborn, xenophobic or just liked this book when he was a kid (it's really had a romantic vibe about it, a communist version of "15 y/o captain", only M-K was 7-10 y/o, I think). 
Here is tale in Russian with a lot of pictures (I had the the same book when I was five). http://www.army.lv/maljchish/main.htm

----------


## Rtyom

И эта савецкая пропаганда заставляла меня в детстве ей сочуствовать. Фу.   ::

----------


## JJ

> И эта савецкая пропаганда заставляла меня в детстве ей сочуствовать. Фу.

 А я до сих пор сочувствую. И до сих пор считаю что ИДЕЯ сильнее БАБЛА, о чём кстати и есть этот рассказ.

----------


## Rtyom

Вот и будет Расея со своими идеями сидеть в дерьме, извиняюсь за выражение, а «буржуины» в своих «Знойных Государствах». Что до сих пор по инерции и делается. 
Сказка про русское разухабистое упрямство. Я её так понимаю (теперь).

----------


## JJ

> Вот и будет Расея со своими идеями сидеть в дерьме

 Когда правящая ЭЛИТА поставила на первое место БАБЛО, Россия в дерьмо и упала, до сих пор встать не может. А до этого была ВТОРАЯ экономика в мире.

----------


## Rtyom

Ну, не без плюсов и минусов с каждой стороны.... 
Экономика-то была по большей части дутой. Тем более, если сравнивать с тогдашними развитыми странами.

----------


## JJ

> Экономика-то была по большей части дутой.

 Да нет, к сожалению, не дутой. К примеру на уровень 1991 года по потреблению мяса Россия приблизилась только к 2002 году, если память не изменят. А хорошая еда это в первую очередь ЗДОРОВЬЕ. Ещё - статистику не искал, но по опыту родственников, друзей и знакомых в позднем СССР очередь на бесплатное ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЕ жильё была в районе 3-6 лет. К примеру мой старший брат в период 82-90 г. получил 2(!) квартиры, вначале "однёшку" как молодой специалист, потом 3х комнатную, к рождению 2 ребёнка. А ведь были ещё и кооперативные квартиры но их покупали неохотно (типа дорого! а стоили они дешевле автомобилей  ::  )Щас заработать на жильё РАБОТОЙ реально только за 25-30+ лет. Про здравоохранение я просто промолчу...

----------


## Rtyom

Ну вот, кое-какие плюсы (даже какие-никакие) были.

----------


## Scorpio

JJ : +100   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Вот и будет Расея со своими идеями сидеть в дерьме, извиняюсь за выражение, а «буржуины» в своих «Знойных Государствах». Что до сих пор по инерции и делается. 
> Сказка про русское разухабистое упрямство. Я её так понимаю (теперь).

 "Вот скажи мне, американец, в чём сила?" (с) Брат-2 
Знаете что. Вот и то и другое - крайности. Нельзя полностью хер класть на идею, но и нельзя уходить в эту идею с головой.
Крайности вредны. А потом, это мы просто знаем, что сказка про гражданскую войну. А ведь там про это, вроде, не упоминается. 
Ну и вот, следовательно Мальчиш-Кибальчиш - не красный недобиток, а патриот, защищающий родину от иноземных захватчиков.
В этом случае, Красная армия - просто армия, защищающая свою страну.... Вот   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Вот и будет Расея со своими идеями сидеть в дерьме   Когда правящая ЭЛИТА поставила на первое место БАБЛО, Россия в дерьмо и упала, до сих пор встать не может. А до этого была ВТОРАЯ экономика в мире.

 -1
Спорить не буду - см. мои споры со Scorpio, но я с этим утверждением категорически не согласен. (Я про второе место в мире)

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Экономика-то была по большей части дутой.   Да нет, к сожалению, не дутой. К примеру на уровень 1991 года по потреблению мяса Россия приблизилась только к 2002 году, если память не изменят. А хорошая еда это в первую очередь ЗДОРОВЬЕ. Ещё - статистику не искал, но по опыту родственников, друзей и знакомых в позднем СССР очередь на бесплатное ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЕ жильё была в районе 3-6 лет. К примеру мой старший брат в период 82-90 г. получил 2(!) квартиры, вначале "однёшку" как молодой специалист, потом 3х комнатную, к рождению 2 ребёнка. А ведь были ещё и кооперативные квартиры но их покупали неохотно (типа дорого! а стоили они дешевле автомобилей  )Щас заработать на жильё РАБОТОЙ реально только за 25-30+ лет. Про здравоохранение я просто промолчу...

 Всё-таки я скажу. Это не показатели хорошей экономики. То, что государство только тратило на социальное обеспечение - хорошо (да, вся эта халява была за счёт государства). Но именно потому, что государство жило не по средствам и тратило на это всё больше денег, чем зарабатывало привело к тому, что к концу 80-х годов эта халява кончилась, а государство оказалось в глубокой ж.

----------


## JJ

> Всё-таки я скажу. Это не показатели хорошей экономики. То, что государство только тратило на социальное обеспечение - хорошо (да, вся эта халява была за счёт государства).

 Стоп. Это была не халява. Это было ПЕРЕРАСПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ ПРИБАВОЧНОЙ СТОИМОСТИ. Т.е. то, что сейчас присвоил себе, к примеру, Абрамович, в СССР распределялось в более-менее равной мере на ВСЕХ.  

> Но именно потому, что государство жило не по средствам и тратило на это всё больше денег, чем зарабатывало привело к тому, что к концу 80-х годов эта халява кончилась, а государство оказалось в глубокой ж.

 Не халява закончилась. Наступил КРИЗИС. Тому был целый ряд причин, а не просто "государство жило не по средствам". Как выйти из этого кризиса никто не знал, не было в истории ни одного "социалистического" государства, и опыта не было по выходу из таких кризисов.

----------


## Scorpio

JJ, Рамиля вы не убедите даже с фактами и статданными в руках.
(Говорю по опыту.  ::  )

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Всё-таки я скажу. Это не показатели хорошей экономики. То, что государство только тратило на социальное обеспечение - хорошо (да, вся эта халява была за счёт государства).   Стоп. Это была не халява. Это было ПЕРЕРАСПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ ПРИБАВОЧНОЙ СТОИМОСТИ. Т.е. то, что сейчас присвоил себе, к примеру, Абрамович, в СССР распределялось в более-менее равной мере на ВСЕХ.

 Особенно на членов ЦК, правительства, министров, функционеров ВЛКСМ, ВЦСПС и прочей сволочи. А потому что хотели, "чтобы не было богатых". Чтобы все жили как все в одной общей серой массе.
Чтобы не выделялись. В СССР существовала централизованная кормушка. Если ты был с ними - тебя к этой кормушке допускали (те же чеки Внешторга, спец. заказы, право отовариваться на снабженческих базах и пр.). - это ты называешь "на ВСЕХ"? Если ты не проявлял должной лояльности - то отовсюду тебя выпрут и будешь ходить в магазин, где никогда ничего нет. Ведь купить ничего было нельзя, всё надо было доставать. И про очереди на жильё - мой дядя стоял 15 лет. Так и не достоялся - купил квартиру только лет 10 назад. Про "справедливое распределение прибавочной стоимости" - это ты можешь иностранцам втирать.   

> Но именно потому, что государство жило не по средствам и тратило на это всё больше денег, чем зарабатывало привело к тому, что к концу 80-х годов эта халява кончилась, а государство оказалось в глубокой ж.
> 			
> 		  Не халява закончилась. Наступил КРИЗИС. Тому был целый ряд причин, а не просто "государство жило не по средствам". Как выйти из этого кризиса никто не знал, не было в истории ни одного "социалистического" государства, и опыта не было по выходу из таких кризисов.

 В жизни любого государства рано или поздно происходит кризис. Если государство жизнеспособно - оно его преодолевает. Если нет - то нет. Китай вон тоже - социалистическое государство, однако кризис преодолел (не дай бог нам было так, но мы близко к этому подошли) и даже конкурирует с капиталистическим миром. А про ряд причин - всё равно всё упирается в деньги. Да, низы не хотели, верхи не могли, но когда 60% ВВП тратятся на ВПК, а государство при этом умудряется бесплатное жильё раздавать, то не всё в порядке с этим государством. СССР подорвала гонка вооружений и стремление достигнуть военного паритета с западом. Тут надо было выбирать - либо население живёт в бараках и паритет, либо бесплатное жильё и нет паритета. На всё сразу денег не было.

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> Check this out, in English: http://www.audiobooksforfree.com/downlo ... um=1000662

 Спасибо!   ::  Послушаю.

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> It's a single tale for young kids, written in 1932 by Soviet writer Arkady Gaidar who took an active part in Russian Civil war (he became commander of a regiment at the age of 16!). 
> The tale romantisize a revolution and struggle against capitalists (aka "буржуины" (bourgeoisie)). The full title is "Сказка про военную тайну, Мальчиша-Кибальчиша и его  твердое слово" (A tale about Military Secret, Malchish-Kibalchish and his Word). 
> It tells about young kid who fought the enemy army and knew an important Military Secret (yes, from capital letters ), bad guys (non-Soviets) wanted to know it and captured him. But M-K was brave and true to his word, he died, but didn't tell the Secret.  
> Um, that's all (I ommited a few details about the family, a bad kid, who betrayed him and great glory, which awated the boy after his death  ). 
> So basically Мальчиш-Кибальчиш cam mean anything; that he's brave, romantic, reckless, younf, stubborn, xenophobic or just liked this book when he was a kid (it's really had a romantic vibe about it, a communist version of "15 y/o captain", only M-K was 7-10 y/o, I think). 
> Here is tale in Russian with a lot of pictures (I had the the same book when I was five). http://www.army.lv/maljchish/main.htm

 Спасибо большое за очень четкое объяснение. 
I still don't know, however, if being called мальчиш-кибальчиш should be taken as a compliment... 
I guess it is meant as one...   ::

----------


## Оля

> I still don't know, however, if being called мальчиш-кибальчиш should be taken as a compliment...

 I think it depends on the context.

----------


## pisces

Жэсть.  :: 
Наверно только русские могут устроить политический спор из детской сказки.  :: 
Вообще-то она прежде всего про человеческие качества, про верность и предательство, про честность и про продажность. А контекст просто был актуальным в то время.

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> Originally Posted by ezhikvtumane  I still don't know, however, if being called мальчиш-кибальчиш should be taken as a compliment...   I think it depends on the context.

 Boyfriend to girlfriend.  I think it's good!    ::

----------


## Ramil

You may ridicule some overly righteous person by calling him Мальчиш-кибальчиш.  (You can't really call a female мальчиш).  
Анекдот по мотивам сказки: 
Стоит Мальчиш-Кибальчиш на холме, машет шашкой и кричит - Измена! Измена!
Ниже сидит Мальчиш-Плохиш, с банкой варенья и коробкой печенья, жадно жрёт всё это, и, кося глазом на разбуянившегося Кибальчиша, ворчит в пол-голоса - Измена, измена... , а меня вот - на хавчик пробило.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by ezhikvtumane  I still don't know, however, if being called мальчиш-кибальчиш should be taken as a compliment...   I think it depends on the context.

 True. It can be positive, negative or slightly ironic, (especially if applied to adult), depending on the situation and the speaker. Obviously, people who strongly dislike anything related to the Soviet era may use it negatively.  
But I believe the main connotation is a reckless, enthusiastic and stubborn boy, who wants to be a hero. I think it refers to a boy in every man (во как! кого на варенье, а меня на философствования пробило  :: ).
So... Is it a compliment? Maybe, maybe not.  ::

----------


## Ramil

True, and - the word Мальчиш utself implies that the related person is either a boy or a very young man (or his words or actions resemble the one's). I can't say I've ever heard this name being used as a compliment.

----------


## Оля

> Наверно только русские могут устроить политический спор из детской политической сказки.

   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by pisces  Наверно только русские могут устроить политический спор из детской политической сказки.

 А я думаю, *pisces* верно сказал. 
Обсуждать политику в данном случае так же неуместно, как и разглагольствовать после прочтения "Колобка", что вредно есть хлеб с пола. 
Идея-то в сказке совсем другая! Что нужно делать то, во что веришь. Что нельзя друзей продавать за варенье. И прочее, и прочее. 
Так что не стоит потрясать кулаками над внешней атрибутикой (буржуины, буденовки и пр.). Гайдар провозглашает элементарные человеческие ценности, используя политическую обертку того времени.  
Теперь обертки приняты другие, вместо мальчиша и его команды 300 спартанцев, а вместо буржуинов - оркоподобные не пойми что. 
Глубинный смысл от этого не меняется. У человека должны быть идеалы, и прожить свою жизнь он должен не предавая себя. А варенье - не главное.

----------


## pisces

> Originally Posted by pisces  Наверно только русские могут устроить политический спор из детской политической сказки.

 Тогда это было актуально. Все равно что сейчас борьба с терроризмом. Сомневаюсь, что Гайдар выполнял политический заказ.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by pisces  Наверно только русские могут устроить политический спор из детской политической сказки.       Тогда это было актуально. Все равно что сейчас борьба с терроризмом. Сомневаюсь, что Гайдар выполнял политический заказ.

 Не сомневайся. Именно так. (Может быть, неосознанно, но именно так). Да и "общие указания для деятелей культуры" тоже были. Да и Союз писателей создан именно с целью художественного сопровождения социалистической идеологии.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Тогда это было актуально. Все равно что сейчас борьба с терроризмом. Сомневаюсь, что Гайдар выполнял политический заказ.

 Не сомневайся. Именно так.[/quote]
Даже если и так, то что? Делает ли это автоматически Кибальчиша отрицательным персонажем, а Плохиша положительным? Очень сомневаюсь.

----------


## Оля

> Делает ли это автоматически Кибальчиша отрицательным персонажем, а Плохиша положительным? Очень сомневаюсь.

 gRomoZeka, ну кто об этом говорит. Я просто отметила, что сказка хоть и детская, но политическая, и это ведь так и есть. А отрицательность Плохиша при этом вроде бы никто не отрицает  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Делает ли это автоматически Кибальчиша отрицательным персонажем, а Плохиша положительным? Очень сомневаюсь.   gRomoZeka, ну кто об этом говорит. Я просто отметила, что сказка хоть и детская, но политическая, и это ведь так и есть. А отрицательность Плохиша при этом вроде бы никто не отрицает

 Уф.   ::

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> You may ridicule some overly righteous person by calling him Мальчиш-кибальчиш.  (You can't really call a female мальчиш).

 Well, in this particular instance мальчиш-кибальчиш is female, and younger than her boyfriend. 
I guess it is being said affectionately, admiringly, and perhaps with a touch of irony and condescension, too.    ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Well, in this particular instance мальчиш-кибальчиш is female, and younger than her boyfriend.
> I guess it is being said affectionately, admiringly, and perhaps with a touch of irony and condescension, too.

 In that cas it's definetely positive. Probably he implyes she's restless and full of youthful ardour.
Or acts like a little boy sometimes, he-he.  ::

----------


## pisces

> Не сомневайся. Именно так. (Может быть, неосознанно, но именно так). Да и "общие указания для деятелей культуры" тоже были. Да и Союз писателей создан именно с целью художественного сопровождения социалистической идеологии.

 Тогда Голливуд создан с целью художественного сопровождения капиталистической идеологии  :: . 
Из этого ничего не следует. Поражение социалистической идеологии не означает, что все, что было создано в ее контексте, следует рассматривать негативно.
Римский Колизей, например, тоже был создан для "художественного сопровождения" жестокого имперского режима, и ничего, никто не жалуется.

----------


## Ramil

Ну можно много вспоминать, тот же Павел Корчагин, Семён Давыдов, Павел Власов. 
Островский, Шолохов, Горький, Фадеев, список можно продолжать - Советская власть кормила и нанимала действительно талантивых людей. Их холили, лелеяли, оберегали, ведь именно они в то время являлись "имиджмейкерами". Горькому, например, очень многое сходило с рук. Работа была одна - прославлять идею. Я вообще много интересуюсь манипуляциями массовым сознанием, _много буков_ прочитал на эту тему и должен отдать должное советским идеологам.
Винить писателей, наверное, глупо, они были талантливыми людьми, честно делали свою работу и _творили_ шедевры. Вернее, шедеврами они стали потому, что были "_бестселлерами_" своего времени, только про их произведения писали газеты, только они выпускались миллионными тиражами, которые скармливали публике. Поскольку больше ничего почитать было нечего, читали их. Больше того, по этим произведениям талантливые режиссёры снимали талантливые фильмы, которые тоже крутили во всех кинотеатрах. И смотреть больше всё равно было нечего. Дети в школе тоже читали "одобренные" произведения. Учителя долбили - "...подвиг главного героя состоял в том, что ....".
Виртуально созданное в мозгах людей _счастливое государство рабочих и крестьян_, где все люди такие замечательные, за исключением нескольких недобитков, формировалось, набирало силы, обрастало деталями и историей. Этот образ мало соответствовал окружающей действительности, но люди думали, что это только _трудности переходного периода_, и всё это ничто, по сравнению с тем, какое _великое дело_ деают партия и правительство... вот ещё чуть-чуть и всё, наступит светлая эпоха коммунизма. 
Не знаю, насколько цинично это может прозвучать, но избежать ответов на неудобные вопрос народа "когда?", советским идеологам помогла война, после которой у народа уже никаких вопросов аж до 1985 года не возникало. Но за это время на этих сказках, книжках и фильмах выросло не одно поколение. Эти произведения, как часть советской идеологической машины прочно вгрызлись в мозги тех, кто вырос в СССР. У нас в голове воспоминания о двух Советских Союзах. Об одном, который был на самом деле, где было полно проблем, маразма, бестолковости и убогости и другого - который мы запомнили из детских сказок про дедушку Ленина (или Володю Ульянова), Павлика Морозова, Мальчиша Кибальчиша, потом -Павлика Корчагина и прочих персонажей (героев уже Комсомола, сообразно возрасту). Так у нас воспитывалось стойкая привязанность к самой-самой стране в мире, которую перед нашими глазами нарисовали эти и другие советские писатели, поэты, режиссёры и прочая "творческая интеллигенция". 
Анекдот:
Воспитатель в детском саду:
- Дети скажите, в какой стране у детей самое счастливое детство?
Дети нестройным хором:
- В Советском Союзе. 
(В): А где детям отдаётся всё самое лучшее?
(Д): В Советском Союзе.
(В): А в какой стране у детей самые лучшие игрушки?
(Д): В Советском Союзе. 
Вовочка плачет, Воспитательница - Вовочка, что случилось?
Вовочка (всхлипывая) - Я хочу жить в Советском Союзе...

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Не сомневайся. Именно так. (Может быть, неосознанно, но именно так). Да и "общие указания для деятелей культуры" тоже были. Да и Союз писателей создан именно с целью художественного сопровождения социалистической идеологии.   Тогда Голливуд создан с целью художественного сопровождения капиталистической идеологии . 
> Из этого ничего не следует. Поражение социалистической идеологии не означает, что все, что было создано в ее контексте, следует рассматривать негативно.
> Римский Колизей, например, тоже был создан для "художественного сопровождения" жестокого имперского режима, и ничего, никто не жалуется.

 Ребята, как Вы умудряетесь выискивать с словах собеседников смысл, которого там нет??
Рамиль ничего не говорил (по крайней мере в этом посте) про "поражение" социалистической идеологии, равно как и про то, что все, созданное в ее контексте, следует рассматривать негативно! 
А отрицать, что советские писатели, в частности Гайдар, не были "идеологизированы" социалистической идеологией, просто глупо. И Голливуд тут ни при чем, точнее, у него действительно - тоже своя идеология - идеология денег. В Голливуде главное для фильма - чтобы он был "кассовым". Так что с этой точки зрения кинопродукция Голливуда - лишь "художественное" (причем далеко не всегда высокохудожественное) сопровождение к зарабатыванию денег. 
И, кстати, может быть, голливудские фильмы не прославляют США?

----------


## Ramil

Да это везде происходит. Вы не заметили, как после встречи представителей культуры с президентом Владимиром Владимировичем Путиным, на экранах стали появляться совершенно дикие околопатриотические сериалы, где главными положительными персонажами выступают честные положительные менты и сотрудники спецслужб (тоже - предположительно кристалльно чистые люди). 
Самое любимое творение на эту тему - это сериал про Мухтара (что-то там - "Возвращение Мухтара", или "Ко мне, Мухтар - 2"). Сериал детский, поэтому в нём наиболее всего проявляется _дурная наследственность_ советского прошлого. Совершенно дебильный мент, с такой же следачкой и ещё одним второстепенным (но важным - примерный семьянин и хороший отец!) персонажем помогают умной немецкой овчарке раскрывать преступления. Совершенно очаровательная овчарка и три идиота.  
Мораль: менты - хорошие, они помогают людям, бескорыстные и честные, любят животных, заботливые родители и т.д.  
Такого "госзаказа" не существовало при Ельцине (типа свобода слова и прочая херня). И посмотрите как это отразилось на моральном облике людей. Если не фильтровать поток, то люди начинают "разбредаться мозгами" кто-куда. Кого в одну ересь потянет, кого в другую. А всё в месте получается стадо баранов.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мораль: менты - хорошие, они помогают людям, бескорыстные и честные, любят животных, заботливые родители и т.д.

 Такой госсзаказ существовал всегда и везде, существует и поныне во всех странах. С ним можно соглашаться или нет, он может быть "правого" или "левого" толка, но без него государство развалится.  
Вообще не очень понятно, к чему ты призываешь. И чем тебе сериал не угодил? Неправдоподобный? Менты сильно добрые? Собака сильно умная? Так это жанр такой, дорогой. Или ты хочешь, чтобы в детских передачах показывали, как обдолбанные менты лупят дубинками стареньких бабушек? Типа реализм?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Мораль: менты - хорошие, они помогают людям, бескорыстные и честные, любят животных, заботливые родители и т.д.   Такой госсзаказ существовал всегда и везде, существует и поныне во всех странах. С ним можно соглашаться или нет, он может быть "правого" или "левого" толка, но без него государство развалится.  
> Вообще не очень понятно, к чему ты призываешь.
>  И чем тебе сериал не угодил? Неправдоподобный? Менты сильно добрые? Собака сильно умная? Так это жанр такой, дорогой. Или ты хочешь, чтобы в детских передачах показывали, как обдолбанные менты лупят дубинками стареньких бабушек? Типа реализм?

  Я просто именно то, что ты сейчас написала проиллюстрировал примером топорной работы по выполнению госзаказа. Тоньше надо, изящнее. В том-то и суть. Если в советское время всё стройно было - сначала мультики, потом вести с полей, потом фильм про быт колхозников, а сейча ребёнок сначала смотрит Мухтара, потом криминальную хронику. У него клин в голове от противоречивости полученной информации.

----------


## charlestonian

(Censored. L.)
To Lampada: why do you delete my posts? What is your problem? Don't like the truth, huh? 
Democracy, freedom of speech - Russian style, (Censored. L.)!

----------


## Lampada

> ...To Lampada: why do you delete my posts? What is your problem? Don't like the truth, huh?
> Democracy, freedom of speech - Russian style, (Censored. L.)!

 Я буду удалять посты, которые не несут никакой смысловой нагрузки, а также посты - повторы и посты - междометия.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  ...To Lampada: why do you delete my posts? What is your problem? Don't like the truth, huh?
> Democracy, freedom of speech - Russian style, (Censored. L.)!   Я буду удалять посты, которые не несут никакой смысловой нагрузки, а также посты - повторы и посты - междометия.

 WHAT IS YOUR (Censored. L.) PROBLEM??????????????????????????

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by charlestonian  ...To Lampada: why do you delete my posts? What is your problem? Don't like the truth, huh?
> Democracy, freedom of speech - Russian style, (Censored. L.)!   Я буду удалять посты, которые не несут никакой смысловой нагрузки, а также посты - повторы и посты - междометия.   WHAT IS YOUR (Censored. L.) PROBLEM??????????????????????????

  А что в этом плохого? Кому нужны повторы, бессмыслица и одинокие междометия и выкрикивания, особенно негативные?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А что в этом плохого? Кому нужны повторы, бессмыслица и одинокие междометия и выкрикивания, особенно негативные?

 +1.
Если хочется покричать, заведи темку и выступай там на здоровье. Остальным ты только мешаешь разговаривать.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by charlestonian  ...To Lampada: why do you delete my posts? What is your problem? Don't like the truth, huh?
> Democracy, freedom of speech - Russian style, (Censored. L.)!   Я буду удалять посты, которые не несут никакой смысловой нагрузки, а также посты - повторы и посты - междометия.   WHAT IS YOUR (Censored. L.) PROBLEM??????????????????????????

 Ты чё, только проснулся?.. Или написать, как обычно, нечего?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Ramil  Мораль: менты - хорошие, они помогают людям, бескорыстные и честные, любят животных, заботливые родители и т.д.   Такой госсзаказ существовал всегда и везде, существует и поныне во всех странах. С ним можно соглашаться или нет, он может быть "правого" или "левого" толка, но без него государство развалится.  
> Вообще не очень понятно, к чему ты призываешь.
>  И чем тебе сериал не угодил? Неправдоподобный? Менты сильно добрые? Собака сильно умная? Так это жанр такой, дорогой. Или ты хочешь, чтобы в детских передачах показывали, как обдолбанные менты лупят дубинками стареньких бабушек? Типа реализм?    Я просто именно то, что ты сейчас написала проиллюстрировал примером топорной работы по выполнению госзаказа. Тоньше надо, изящнее. В том-то и суть. Если в советское время всё стройно было - сначала мультики, потом вести с полей, потом фильм про быт колхозников, а сейча ребёнок сначала смотрит Мухтара, потом криминальную хронику. У него клин в голове от противоречивости полученной информации.

 Често говоря, ребёнку глубоко по фигу на какие-то там криминальные сводки. Жизнь страны в этом возрасте его практически не интересует. Он, скорее, будет (при благоприятных условиях) жить в розовых очках продолжительное время. И, кстати, минусов в этом вижу очень мало. Так хотя бы появятся уверенные в себе люди, готовые пойти правильным путём.

----------


## VendingMachine

> В Голливуде главное для фильма - чтобы он был "кассовым". Так что с этой точки зрения кинопродукция Голливуда - лишь "художественное" (причем далеко не всегда высокохудожественное) сопровождение к зарабатыванию денег. 
> И, кстати, может быть, голливудские фильмы не прославляют США?

 How naive is that.

----------


## Scorpio

> Такого "госзаказа" не существовало при Ельцине (типа свобода слова и прочая херня).

 Вот с этим я бы поспорил. Т.е. "госзаказа" при Ельцине безусловно не существовало, зато существовал заказ частных лиц, контролировавших телеканалы (все мы помним этих господ поименно). Если же говорить о СУТИ этого заказа, то это тоже не бином Ньютона: заказ был на обливание России грязью, насаждение русофобии и анти-русской идеологии, шельмование отечественной истории (и советского периода этой истории -- в первую очередь). Одним словом, вспомним Гусинско-Киселевское НТВ, и все станет ясно.  ::    

> И посмотрите как это отразилось на моральном облике людей. Если не фильтровать поток, то люди начинают "разбредаться мозгами" кто-куда. Кого в одну ересь потянет, кого в другую. А всё в месте получается стадо баранов.

 Вот то, о чем я говорю выше, и отразилось на моральном облике. И не могло не отразиться.

----------


## FL

http://www.sovlit.com/militarysecret/
"
Tale of the Military Secret by Gaidar, Arkady (1935). The peaceful Soviet motherland is subjected to a perfidious sneak attack by bourgeois forces. As the Soviet fathers and older brothers are killed, little children have to join the battle. One such child is the Malchik-Kilbachish. He is captured and tortured, but remains true to his word and does not reveal the great military secret of what makes the motherland and the workers of the world so strong. His bravery gives the Red Army the time it needs to ride to the rescue. (Complete text in both English and Russian)
"

----------


## QWERTYZ

Стоит на холме Мальчиш-Кибальчиш. Плывут пароходы - плывут себе мимо. Летят самолеты - хоть бы крылом махнули. Проезжают поезда - ни гудочка. Идут пионеры - словечка не допросишься.
И только Мальчиш-Плохиш, если едет мимо на своем «мерсе», обязательно заглянет, навестит, деньжат иногда подбросит. Не забывает, дай бог ему здоровьичка!     http://www.padonki.org/?topic=trash&article_id=7586

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Lampada  А что в этом плохого? Кому нужны повторы, бессмыслица и одинокие междометия и выкрикивания, особенно негативные?   +1.
> Если хочется покричать, заведи темку и выступай там на здоровье. Остальным ты только мешаешь разговаривать.

 +1
Могу напомнить, что для случаев 'What is the problem?' ещё и PM есть.

----------


## charlestonian

(утирая слезы): Разволновали вы меня своими речами.....

----------

